
Show HN: FAQ Off – Open-Source Gamebook-Style Q&A Builder to Mitigate Trolls - some_furry
https://github.com/soatok/faq-off
======
some_furry
I'm sure you have questions, so I thought I'd answer them (using the platform
in question): [https://faq.dhol.es/@Soatok/public-beta/what-is-faq-
off](https://faq.dhol.es/@Soatok/public-beta/what-is-faq-off)

I previously submitted this to "Show HN" a few weeks ago, but I didn't receive
any feedback, and I released a new version.

